# UK Ex-Pat in USA - submitting US tax return for first time since registering a UK company.



## BorderReiver (9 mo ago)

Hi, I'm a UK citizen LPR in the USA and all previous US tax returns have always been straight forward (via TurboTax).

In 2021 I created a UK limited company with my business partner and brother in the UK to embark on our own film production company. We raised finance through investment, and eventually raised enough to start production on our debut feature film in Nov - in the process setting up a second limited company as a Special Purpose Vehicle (as per industry standard). Neither company has made any profits, sold any product, employed any employees (only contracted workers invoicing us on a freelance basis for the shooting so far), or generated any revenues beyond the initial investment sums. All we have so far is production expenditure, I have not even invoiced our company for my role in the production/wages yet.

When it comes to reporting this to the IRS, is it just a case of a usual tax return plus the additional Form 8832 sent via snail mail? Any info or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

